# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum > [Article] FreeSure - Unique MLM Opportunity in SA

## Muzi Oscar

Good day Everyone,

My name is Oscar. I am involved with an MLM company named FreeSure.
FreeSure offers a unique opportunity as there is no selling of products. 

COMPANY NAME: FreeSure
PRODUCT: Short-term insurance (car, home, business)
SOURCE OF INCOME: Marketing portion of Brokage Fee

This opportunity enables you to get involved without having to incur extra monthly expenses as you are already spending money on Short-Term insurance.

For more details please send me an email to:
oscarn@elb.co.za or muzioscar@yahoo.com
OR 
sms me on 079 540 5596

And I will arrange a presentation with you to show you the whole Business Plan.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Yours in wealth,

Oscar.

----------


## Kevm

Hi,

Who is the insurance broker?
How is this different from Clientel and many other insurance MLM schemes?
Look forward to your reply.

Kev

----------


## Muzi Oscar

> Hi,
> 
> Who is the insurance broker?
> How is this different from Clientel and many other insurance MLM schemes?
> Look forward to your reply.
> 
> Kev


Hi Kev,

FreeSure function as the Broker. We are using two Insurance Administrators to do the Underwriting for us. We use a number of insurance companies.

Clientele is using Life Insurance (i.e. Life Covers, Funeral Policies, Hospital Cash Back plans, etc.).

FreeSure uses short-term insurance (Vehicle, House Contents, Home Owner & Business Insurance). The premiums in short-term insurance are much higher and therefore earnings are higher as well.

I would like to meet with you and show you the Business Plan presentation.

Kind Regards,
Muzi Oscar

----------


## osvaldo

Hi,

Thanks for sharing the information on mlm opportunities.

Prepaid legal is a good business opportunity. Here is a quick overview of the compensation plan of Pre-Paid legal. With Pre-Paid Legal's compensation structure, you will be paid from $50 to $182.50 on every $26 membership you sell.

----------

